
Ex-Tinder employees launch professional networking app Ripple - dacm
http://mashable.com/2018/01/08/ripple-networking-app/
======
kenbaylor
They probably have already received the cease and desist letter from the
'other Ripple' ([https://ripple.com/](https://ripple.com/))

....seriously what were they thinking?

------
sincerely
Seems like a dangerous time to launch an app named Ripple.

I think LinkedIn is probably prime for being disrupted by something, but I
feel like the "swipe right or left" interface has been monopolized by low
effort activities (shopping, tinder, etc) and it doesn't feel very
professional. I wonder if the app will be able to succeed despite this.

------
narak
Almost exactly like the defunct Weave: [https://weave.in/](https://weave.in/)

------
theodorewiles
Definitely agree that there is an unmet need and huge market here. Best of
luck to them.

